
Ask HN: What are you doing in order to live longer and healthier? - Glosster
I&#x27;m interested especially in non-standard interventions. For example, repurposed medication that you&#x27;re taking, while also doing regular blood work in order to monitor its effectiveness.
======
smoyer
I can understand wanting to live a healthier life ... the best advice I can
give is to maintain a healthy weight as it impacts so many other facets of
your life. My second piece of advice is to get a dog that needs to be walked
2-4 miles a day - it is the absolute end of excuses.

I'm not sure why you'd want to live longer - I'm hoping to go out like my
grandfather did. He was never sick a day in his life but had a massive heart-
attack in his sleep and never woke up. Living longer might be a side-effect of
living healthier and that's fine by me. But living longer while being
decimated by the common diseases of those over 80 is not for me.

------
pipiscrew
per day @ : -Wake up slowly with easy sounds
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIN27TRgUBI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIN27TRgUBI))
-Take Mg ([https://www.pipingrock.com/magnesium/magnesium-
glycinate-665...](https://www.pipingrock.com/magnesium/magnesium-
glycinate-665-mg-120-capsules-40504)) \+ Zinc
([https://www.pipingrock.com/zinc/zinc-picolinate-high-
absorpt...](https://www.pipingrock.com/zinc/zinc-picolinate-high-absorption-
zinc-50-mg-180-capsules-8612)) supplements @ noon after lunch (dont take Oxide
versions arent absorbable) -Stop coffee, replace it with herbs (ref -
[https://www.docdroid.net/FABYUMY](https://www.docdroid.net/FABYUMY)) w/ 1 tsp
real honey, Im doing 3 cups / day. -Walking ~10km -Morning & Before bed use :
CBD ([https://www.enecta.com/products/3-cbd-
oil-1](https://www.enecta.com/products/3-cbd-oil-1)) or Propolis
([https://www.healthline.com/health/propolis-an-ancient-
healer](https://www.healthline.com/health/propolis-an-ancient-healer)), sold
on pharmacies better find a beekeeper to buy it direct. or Avena
([https://www.avogel.ca/en/herbal-
remedies/avenaforce.php](https://www.avogel.ca/en/herbal-
remedies/avenaforce.php)) , only one product / day dont mix it.

-Yoga Vinyasa, twice / week ([https://bit.ly/2V8c6ei](https://bit.ly/2V8c6ei)) -wash your body with natural showergel & shampoo

\+ following the instructions (3h read) @
[https://bit.ly/2yh4Qnv](https://bit.ly/2yh4Qnv)

\--

all the best!

